# This is the setup I made for my gf 2 bonded dwarf bunnies



## Newparentof2 (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Newparentof2 (Feb 18, 2013)

the smaller of the two wooden boxes are actually mazes which I cut out circles and find there way thru which they did really quick. The 2nd box maze I cut out the circles at a higher height because I wanted to make sure they were exercising. for 8 bucks I purchased the long tube which they love to both lay in. And I also made a L shape tunnel which each one has in a corner of their own cage.


----------



## Loopsy (Feb 18, 2013)

Lucky bunnies! I like the maze.


----------



## agnesthelion (Feb 18, 2013)

That looks amazing! Love it!


----------



## BugLady (Feb 20, 2013)

Awesome!

I'd love to make mazes or little houses like that, what did you use to cut the circles?


----------



## lyndym (Feb 20, 2013)

This is amazing. Unfortunately, my boy bun needs a roof as he is quite the jumper and will jump out of any enclosure that doesn't have a top! :spintongue


----------



## Tauntz (Feb 20, 2013)

Great setup! Wish you were closer I would pay for you to make a nice play area for my Jersey Wooly does! Fabulous job! Thanks for sharing & giving me some ideas!


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Feb 21, 2013)

Ripley (my bunny) is jealous...


----------



## Lyla (Feb 21, 2013)

Wow that's really awesome! Wish I had the room to do that for my bunny!


----------



## LunaBun (Feb 21, 2013)

BugLady said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I'd love to make mazes or little houses like that, what did you use to cut the circles?



Not my thread....but...i'd guess he used a router.


----------



## mochajoe (Feb 22, 2013)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE (Feb 22, 2013)

great job!!! awesome!!!!


----------



## Newparentof2 (Mar 2, 2013)

I used a router, first drilled a hole for the router's blade to fit, and then followed the circle template I first outlines.


----------



## Newparentof2 (Mar 2, 2013)

All the wood was really cheap, bought the left over sheets of plywood that home depot put on sale but is still perfectly fine. Made the playpen frame with pvc piping and had cut to frame size needed. 1 roll of fence which was like $10(did this 8 months ago), and the 8 bucks for the 4 1/2 foot cardboard tube which I've seen for at least 20 bucks on other bunny sites. hope this helps. My gf asked for bunnies for Christmas, never did I ever think I'd do all this. Little suckers grew on me.

Logan and Petunia both napping.


----------

